# Xbox 360 Hard drive troubles



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there a way to get on xbox live with out the xbox 360 storage device

i have a 2GB thumb drive but with I plug it in, the xbox live still doesn't work.

the xbox 360 hard drive costs too much and i cant find a broken one for sale so i can repair it

I have also been looking at alternative methods but could not find what i needed

the memory card also costs a lot and for like $40 more you could just get the hard drive

searched all over google for a way to use a flash drive as a memory card but found nothing

and i cant seem to find empty xbox360 hard drive cases so i can put my own laptop hard drive in it

Later I found this
http://360sata.com/products.php

i was wondering if theres another form of it that will allow me to plug a regular drive up to it.

I can get a 20GB drive extremely cheap










it would be great if theres one that works the other way around so i can hook up a good laptop drive to it

people have been doing good things with the xbox but never posted every step taken to do it










$100 is a ripoff for a 20GB laptop hard drive

i have seen it 100% taken apart, it is just a single sata cable with a few extra pins merged into the connector that supplies both data transfer and power

and some people are able to upgrade the drive to much larger ones since laptop drives are really cheap

i looked and could not find a broken xbox 360 drive that I could get for cheap and load up a new hard drive

In this image, you can see the adapter wire in the xbox hard drive when it is taken apart


----------



## D4rkC1own187 (Sep 18, 2006)

that be nice to have a 70GB HDD for the 360. ive found this i think is like an adapter that lets you hook up a laptop HDD to it. http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/mods/USB Hard Drive Mod.htm


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

thats only for adding a external hard drive (used for saving movies and music to so you can watch them with the xbox 360

the problem is that the xbox 360 will not save info to a drive connected to a USB port on it

they did this so users will be forced to buy the xbox 360 drive that connects to its SATA port



thats why i need a adapter that allows me to hook drives to it

if i was able to get a broken one (it would be really cheap and i would just add like 20-70 GB of storage to it (simple as changing the hard drive


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

I found this http://wiki.free60.org/HDD?action=show&redirect=Harddrive

the common problem people had is powering the drive because they tried to use a 3.5 inch drive instead of a lower power laptop hard drive

if only I had a adapter, (I have no problem getting the needed files for the new drive, just need a way to connect it


----------

